# Sometimes you just need to play around!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Some pictures of Amber and I today! She was a star! My main focus right now when I ride is to just remember to relax and have fun! I don't ride for a long time (usually 20-30 minutes) and I always make sure that we end on a good note!! Today I just played around on her and let us both have some fun!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice horse!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like you both had a good time. Keep things positive!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful horse!!!!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just love you two together. You both look so great.


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

You know from Amber's laid back relaxed expression, she looked like she was having a great time too!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

LOVE the rabbit ear photo xD

You both look so relaxed in these photos... I'm thinking you might have to make 'playing around' a more regular thing!


----------

